# breeding normal corn an amel corn im beginer what babys will i get thanks



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

iv bred a normal corn and a amel corn but i dont no what het and all the differant things like that mean so what could i expect . also what does het mean for example het amel because iv not got a clue:blush: thanks dave


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

davidniclee said:


> iv bred a normal corn and a amel corn but i dont no what het and all the differant things like that mean so what could i expect . also what does het mean for example het amel because iv not got a clue:blush: thanks dave


Expectation -- all normal looking babies. However, you might get some amelanistic babies if the normal-looking corn is het amelanistic.

Genes come in pairs. Het is short for heterozygous. A heterozygous gene pair has two genes that are not the same. A snake that is het amel has an amelanistic mutant gene paired with a normal gene. 

Het amelanistic corn snakes look like a normal corn snake, which means that the amelanistic mutant gene is recessive to the normal gene. If a het amel snake did not look normal, then the mutant gene would be dominant to the normal gene.

Check into the stickies in the RFUK genetics forums for more information.


----------



## Jonka (Feb 14, 2008)

Just done this breeding and got normals, amels and snows!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

For you to have produced snows your normal must be het anery and amel and your amel be het anery - what a nice little surprise.
If there are no hets (which is unlikely) a pairing of normal to amel will produce all normal babies who are het amel.
Your snakes may be carrying unknown hets - which is very likely - and they will most likely be carrying amel or anery. So you may produce amels and normals. If your amel is carrying hets that will change again.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

As above, I bred my normal male to my female sunglow on the off chance he had some hets, et voila, 5 amel babies. Might even turn out sunglow if they take after both parents, we'll see lol


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it's pretty unlikely these days that what you appear to have is just that.
I suspect most commonly bred corn snakes carry some het - most likely amel and anery.
Just depends how your breeding goes as to whether you prove it out.


----------



## Jonka (Feb 14, 2008)

Also got snows and anerys from a pairing of two visually normals, but no normals!
Genetics really confuse me.


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

My normal and my amel eggs started hatching last night. So far I have got some stunning babies 9 have pipped and got some of each awiting 5 more eggs. I may get some surprises lol.... 

You got an good pics of you normal and amel hatchlings...


----------

